# Pate Pond - Crappie



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

First trip this fall season to Pate Pond (Washington County) Fished longline technique 6:45 to 9:30. 1 skinny bull bream. 1 other boat fishing bass. Water temp. 77.3. Maybe it needs to get a little cooler or maybe the full moon was too much. Who knows?
So it's back to the mullet hole tomorrow morning.....if I can find a decent spot. Those Alabama boys get there well before daylight, but I'm not that energetic anymore.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Wish I could help but I don't understand the open water long lining method. I've been searching out shallow water structure with my FF (less than 12') and fishing over top of it. Casting 1/32oz is my favorite method but a minnow under a cork is hard to beat


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Try'n Hard said:


> Wish I could help but I don't understand the open water long lining method. I've been searching out shallow water structure with my FF (less than 12') and fishing over top of it. Casting 1/32oz is my favorite method but a minnow under a cork is hard to beat


I use your methods when fishing the river. Longline is nothing more than trolling jigs with as many rods as you can handle. At times It's a favored method on many large lakes. 

Most rods I have ever seen being fished by 2 people was 16. Since I use a foot controlled trolling motor the most I can handle comfortably is 4. Tried 8 a couple of times and it can become a mess real fast if you get several hang-ups or fish at the same time and still have to keep the boat headed straight with a foot control motor.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I guess it's fun if the fish bite?


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Somebody told me most of the boats that come from AL regularly sell their mullet. You have to wonder what they do with that many fish. I sure wouldn't want to be caught doing that.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Try'n Hard said:


> I guess it's fun if the fish bite?


Ain't nothing more fun than having 4 to 6 rods slammed at the same time with slabs on the end of each...but sometimes them days a few and far between haha


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Can you fish at night at that pond?


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Bodupp said:


> Can you fish at night at that pond?


I drive by there every now then. I've never fished it, but have also wondered if it's open at night. Is it on private property??


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Bodupp said:


> Can you fish at night at that pond?


It's open at night. $3.00 fee for parking on private property but the ramp is free. It's sort of a strange pond to fish. It's a typical cypress and grass around the sides and absolutely no cover out away from the grass line. Only a few times have I found a pod of fish way out from shore and that was in colder winter. I will be going back a few times since I have done well there at times.


----------

